# Pregnant Platy Question



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello everyone! I have a pregnant platy and she seems to still be getting bigger. My question I guess is how long is a platy pregnancy? How many fry do they produce? And what are the signs they show when they are close to giving birth? Also, do platy fry and guppy fry look the same? Thanks!


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

OK really? Why is no one responding to me? I have a real question here and it is frustrating when I come here for help and no one cares to respond. Please answer. I want to know when to put my female in the breeding net.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

Be patient someone will answer eventually. When my mollies gave birth (i dont know if its the same for platies) i noticed they were staying towards the bottom of the tank and hiding in the plants. and they gave birth at night.


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you! I have just had a couple posts no one responded to so you know. I am just knew at the fish thing. I mean I have had many fish through the years. I just started with live bearers again and I am super in love with the hobby. So thank you for the advice.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

LovinLiveBearer said:


> Thank you! I have just had a couple posts no one responded to so you know. I am just knew at the fish thing. I mean I have had many fish through the years. I just started with live bearers again and I am super in love with the hobby. So thank you for the advice.



LovinLiveBearer:

I do not have "a ton of experience with platies" but have had "quite a bit".


One of Two Possible Outcomes With Respect To Your Question

The female will die due the birth being her first or

The female will appear to be "about to explode" but will probably only deliver 5 to 8 fry (more than this are possible but do not count on it).

In my experience there is nothing that you can do to affect the outcome here:

The first is maintaining pristine water conditions but without an instantaneous change in water conditions.

The second is to be feeding meaties (brine shrimp, blood worms, red wigglers, etc.) along with "high end flakes" (ie. Tetramin Tropical Flakes).


You indicated the size of your tank and that you have fry in the tank but the tank is "fairly overcrowded".

Unless you have some floating plants the female platy may die prior to birthing.

TR


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

It's "platys".


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

*wow*



darkfalz said:


> It's "platys".


wow gee sorry. Didn't mean to offend you.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Not offended at all.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

LovinLiveBearer said:


> wow gee sorry. Didn't mean to offend you.


I have also always pluralized platy as platties.
BUT
how is she doing?

TR


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

My new platy only had 1 fry her first time (got her as a fry so I know it's her first) ha, its a gorgeous orange/black female fry who's now 3 weeks old :]


----------



## LovinLiveBearer (Nov 26, 2007)

She is doing really good. She had a few fry that are realyl big now. There were 4 that I was able to catch and save and have lost one of the fry. They are very round and plump happy fish. I think they are all females. The momma is doing great though. I think she might be pregnant again because her belly is slowly swelling again. But I do know her and her mate are in love because they are always swimming around together and I don't see him pushing her too much to mate. Its adorable. Thanks!


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU (Oct 15, 2007)

My platy has a "Special" Male too, My main female is medium orange with black tips and he's dark orange with black tips, if any other fish get near her, he attacks them! It's mean but cute too, he never leaves her side, and he doesn't push her to breed either. What colors are your babies?


----------

